
Why won't you answer my question? - upofadown
http://rion.io/2017/02/09/why-wont-you-answer-my-question/
======
al2o3cr

        I have an important homework assignment due this afternoon 
        at 5PM and it isn't working. Can you download it from here
        {dropbox-link} and get it working by then?
    

IMO, the ideal response to this is to send back a quote at triple your usual
hourly rate.

~~~
brudgers
To me, the ideal response is either to ignore the question or stopping to take
the time to genuinely help. Stopping to take the time to be genuinely mean is
not a reflection upon the character of the person who asked the question and
the questioner's actions do not excuse the answerer's behavior.

